# Obx sharking



## VB FISHER (May 24, 2010)

What time of year can the sharks e caught off the beach? Also when can you target the salvo monster?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

From sept to dec,sometimes into Jan off Buxton Point.. Actually they can be caught all spring and summer long,just feel bigger ones are in the fall...


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

The smaller 4'-6' blacktip & spinners are lots of fun in mid summer with drum tackle 17lb line. It doesn't take a lot of time to get them landed and released, so that is good.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Ive heard the sharkin is better from Fort Macon area south. Drum fishing is better north of Fort Macon. Is the Salvo monster still around??


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

roostertail said:


> Ive heard the sharkin is better from Fort Macon area south. Drum fishing is better north of Fort Macon. Is the Salvo monster still around??


 In the fall it would be hard to beat the sharking we have here,unless you go to Fla.... jmho...


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> In the fall it would be hard to beat the sharking we have here,unless you go to Fla.... jmho...


Agreed!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Fall is the best time to target Sharks, the bait is more prevalent in the ocean and so are the predators

In October 1995 I was cruising just north of ramp 23 when I came across an older fella who had a Penn 12/0 and a full harness and he was clipped in to the reel He was alone and I stopped and spoke with him for a while about sharks.

This was before kayaks came into regular use and this man had earlier set his rod in a sand spike with the reel on free spool and using an inflated air mattress paddled his tuna head out four hundred yards beyond the bar in a light surf.

It was late afternoon and the sun was beginning to set behind the dunes, the fisherman's dacron line twitched a bit with each swell breaking on the outer bar

The Shark Fishermen told me he was going to put the heat on any big boy that took that Tuna head and with a stout tug revealed to me that he all ready had the drag fairly locked down, he was using 130 pound dacron and he had a strange gleam in his eye as if he was not all there mentally. 

The Shark fisherman was a bit pale out of shape and to me anyway seemed unlike most of the Sharkers I knew who by and large were a tough and stoic breed of men used to hardship in all weathers, but a lot of tourists are like that so I paid it no real heed, they come to Hatteras to have fun regardless if they are truly prepared for the consequences.

I left him to his fishing and headed off the beach and did not think much of the encounter until several days later when I heard that Dare County Sheriff's department and the Park Police were investigating an abandoned F150 just north of ramp 23 

I heard the Sheriff contacted the home address of the F150 which was registered to an elderly man from New Jersey, the woman answering the phone said that her husband was on a fishing trip to Hatteras Island and she did not expect him back until later that week. There were no cell phones in those days and the wife from New Jersey was not alarmed according to the Sheriff's department.

The LEO's were somewhat mystified as to a strange set of deep drag marks in the sand leading to the surf's edge and the distant deep water beyond......


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Fall is the best time to target Sharks, the bait is more prevalent in the ocean and so are the predators
> 
> In October 1995 I was cruising just north of ramp 23 when I came across an older fella who had a Penn 12/0 and a full harness and he was clipped in to the reel He was alone and I stopped and spoke with him for a while about sharks.
> 
> ...


 I know where your normal stomp'n grounds are Garbo.. This was not a victim of the Salvo Monster was it???


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> I know where your normal stomp'n grounds are Garbo.. This was not a victim of the Salvo Monster was it???



They never found the fella I was speaking of, the case is still open, the Sheriff felt that the fella had lost his footing when a jumbo got on his tuna head and he was carried off into the deep.....Salvo Monster certainly could be the culprit.....come October he gets hungry.....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> They never found the fella I was speaking of, the case is still open, the Sheriff felt that the fella had lost his footing when a jumbo got on his tuna head and he was carried off into the deep.....Salvo Monster certainly could be the culprit.....come October he gets hungry.....



DAAAAUMMMNN!!!


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> DAAAAUMMMNN!!!


 Hey DrumDum, I saw Crazy Ed get drug into the drink at 34 one time! Then again, that was ole "crazy' so that wouldn't surprise anyone who knew him! L.O.L.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Had a frieght train hooked up on Frisco one night,back when Ellis Willis ran the pier.. I had a 12/0 Ocean City with 130 dacron on it. It was a used reel I had bought from a guy at work,said he had marlin fished with it years back.. I used the existing line that was on it.. 

Had garbagebagged out a smooth doggie that I had slit through the stomach and let the guts hang out.. Had put the swivel through the edge of gabage bag figuring when I got it out there I could break it off the bag,didn't work... So, I let the bag stay on it with the bait off the bottom,maybe 6' down from the surface.. Set the reel on freespool and with not much current that night the freespool and clicker held in place.. Crawled in my sleeping bag and went on to sleep.. 

Woke up to that thing SMOKING!! Already had the drag set,you know the way a 20 some year old sets the drag,at the point where you got nailed to the rail and just hung on,while your feet were close to coming off the deck... Well,that's where I was,drag at semi max,rod against the rail,line coming off the reel almost as fast as a king would take it off there.. You could hear the line coming off,and it was making a sound from the rod against the railing,almost like a train would make.. Was three quarter way down on the spool when the weak spot in the line gave way,and I fell on my ass.. 

To this day don't know what kind of shark it was,but sure glad that line was kinda old,cause my skinny ass woulda went over that railing,cause I was not a gonna stop em.....


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I always tell these guys thats new to sharking to make darn sure about the drag [not to tight] and do not hook into the harness until your pretty sure whats on the other end. i got 4 broken ribs when i got slammed on the rail by a big [500+] dusky one night about 30 years ago. it would probably kill my old "azz" now!
Dave


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

ncsharkman said:


> I always tell these guys thats new to sharking to make darn sure about the drag [not to tight] and do not hook into the harness until your pretty sure whats on the other end. i got 4 broken ribs when i got slammed on the rail by a big [500+] dusky one night about 30 years ago. it would probably kill my old "azz" now!
> Dave


i don't know how many times i've retold that story to the youngns,they don't believe till they see it,i just wish jennettes wasn't so anti shark so i could see them young bucks with a REAL fish on so they could understand the power of 10-15' shark.as for now,i guess i'll have to train 'em on the little sand tigers and such til they're ready and then send 'em down to you dave.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ncsharkman said:


> I always tell these guys thats new to sharking to make darn sure about the drag [not to tight] and do not hook into the harness until your pretty sure whats on the other end. i got 4 broken ribs when i got slammed on the rail by a big [500+] dusky one night about 30 years ago. it would probably kill my old "azz" now!
> Dave


 I was harnessed in,could have been real problems if not for that weak spot in that daycron.. Don't know if you know him or not,Mike Vuayne?? Well he used to fish with an ole Harnell blank,similar to the ole 69 lamis we used back in the day.. He always fished for sharks on Frisco with that rod and a 9/0 Penn reel.. One night he had tossed a bait off the n corner of the pier.. Bout an hr or so later the reel was screaming. He ran to pick the rod up,and shark had turned and was running back at him.. Deck was all dewed up and kinda slick,YET he decided it would be a good move to run back and get that slack line out to set that hook.. Well,if you know Mike you know he's a physically fit guy,stands about 6' plus and pretty strong fella,as well as he was young at the time.. When he set that hook,after he got that line tight,it was off to the races across those planks!! If he hadn't been hurt from smacking that rail with shark breaking off in the process I'da busted out laughing.. It was like a utube video of someone sking across wood,musta been doing 60plus when he came past me......


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

Great stories guys. Post more old fishing stories if you get a chance. I love hearing the old shark stories and such...things will never be that way again. I've always been fascinated by the Tiger shark on Cherry Grove Pier story and ones like it. Now you can't even legally catch a shark on Cherry Grove. Sometimes I think I was born at the wrong time.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Me, Flash, Tre and a few of the VB fellas were on LIP fishing for Drum October 05, it had rained all afternoon and the deck was real slick

I was wearing flip flops and my rain gear and I slipped a bit when I began my cast, I thumbed my spool and stopped the cast

Tre being Tre called out to for me to "watch his rod" Tre being Tre was concerned Garbo might slip and break his stick

I ignored him me being Garbo, took off my flip flops for a better footing and I cast out and went back to lean on the railing

A reel starts screaming, it was Tre's (lucky bas....d)

Tre was also wearing flip flops and rain gear and he gets a running start to get to his screaming real, and Tre being Tre looses his footing and skids rapidly into the railing on his rear end, spinning like a top the last 15 feet into the corner, knocking all the rods on the end akimbo..........slamming his own rod mightily, nearly breaking it in two......if the railing had not held he would have gone right off the end....

Tre was on his butt and he managed to tighten up his line from his sitting position and get the hook set enough to deck the fish after it nearly emptied his 6500 with his 15 pound "super line" 

Tre was laughing mightily by this time....

Garbo being Garbo and laughing out of control yelled to Tre to " Hey!! watch out for my rod"


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

"Tres being Tres"...  I remember one night on Avon he did one of those "roundy round" cast that he had learned at one of those fancy casting tourneys.. He came around with that thing and ya heard a POW,then a thud.. I think Russel and I were setting on the bench and the sinker came to a tumbling stop at our feet. 8oz pyramid looked like it had hit a brick wall at 100mph.. The sinker had hit some guys loomis right near the realseat.. Believe it or not didn't break the rod,barly even put a scratch on it...


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

...NOT on the OBX....But on our southern piers........in my 20's.....no matter how thick the kings were during the day...when the sun went down the 9/0 and WAD of meat went out....of course we slept on the end of the pier...(can't do that now!)....
Awoke to "got him on" and sure enough my ole 9/0 was smoking.....
BUT as the sun came up we all slide a king bait out......after an hour or so...I caught a king...laid my 6/0 down and toted it to the pier cooler....when I returned the 9/0 was EMPTY and my 6/0 was tied in....
Please know that in those days EVERYONE TOOK A TURN!!!!.....4 hrs.....(ever have a star so hot U couldn't touch it??) O yea....
Another king caught and another 6/0 tied in and now I had 2 NO LINE REELS!!!!....
The shark got 3/4's of that 6/0 and started back......got all the 3 reels line in....my 6/0 back..and then the ole 9/0 started refilling..
By now I was tired of this mess..but 2 of the boys just wouldn't let it go...they went all the way to the beach before that thing either DIED or JUST LAYED DOWN out there..
They broke 50 lb ande right at the knot.....when that creature stopped ..it was OVER.....
I use to love me some sharks.....


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> I was harnessed in,could have been real problems if not for that weak spot in that daycron.. Don't know if you know him or not,Mike Vuayne?? Well he used to fish with an ole Harnell blank,similar to the ole 69 lamis we used back in the day.. He always fished for sharks on Frisco with that rod and a 9/0 Penn reel.. One night he had tossed a bait off the n corner of the pier.. Bout an hr or so later the reel was screaming. He ran to pick the rod up,and shark had turned and was running back at him.. Deck was all dewed up and kinda slick,YET he decided it would be a good move to run back and get that slack line out to set that hook.. Well,if you know Mike you know he's a physically fit guy,stands about 6' plus and pretty strong fella,as well as he was young at the time.. When he set that hook,after he got that line tight,it was off to the races across those planks!! If he hadn't been hurt from smacking that rail with shark breaking off in the process I'da busted out laughing.. It was like a utube video of someone sking across wood,musta been doing 60plus when he came past me......


...started sharking with a 9/0 and a 10' manuflex heaver......50 lb. ande .....275 lb 49 strand and needle eye hooks.....a fresh false albacore was a CAN'T MISS BAIT..
Of course I purchased one of those leather harnesses....(U know..LOOK GOOD, even if U never catch a fish!!)
The 1st manster that bite by crap I learned I was definitel LITE WEIGHT!!!!....Came out to the end and my crap was BOWED UP with 2 REAL MEN holding the rod.....they handed it to me and it was a GOOD THING they had BACKED AWAY from the rail..that thing DRUG me slam to the rail before the drag slipped....I UN-SCREWED the drag and 3 hrs later WE CAUGHT HIM....
I LOVED SHARKS......


----------

